# Bell Long Distance Plan



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Does bell canada offer a long distance rate plan for calls in canada without having to have a bundle IE: 2 or more existing services with bell. I have a bell home phone but just want to add a long distance plan without signing up for their tv or internet. Thanks for any info on this.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

I'm pretty sure they do, because I am still subscribed to their "First Rate Overseas" plan. But I see you can't find any of the "First Rate" plans on their web site - the only things quoted on their "long distance plan" page is for bundles. This is what happens when you let marketing run customer services. I found a page listing recent rate increases for these plans, but not the current fee schedules and descriptions. Try telephoning them. (PS - they also don't tell you that you can pay by having your bill charged to a credit card - you have to call them and ask. I guess they don't like paying the vendor fees.)


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Just use Yak or one of the other cut-rate long-distance services; it'll be tons cheaper than Bell.


----------



## Xoron (Jun 22, 2010)

You could just dump Bell and go with a company like Teksavvy for phone and long distance. This is phyiscal phone line service, not VoIP, and may not be available in your area. You can check on their site http://teksavvy.com/en/residential/phone/home-phone/home-phone# Disclaimer: I am in no way affiliated with Teksavvy (but I am a very happy customer)


----------



## atrp2biz (Sep 22, 2010)

For North America, we've used magicjack for years now. Can't go wrong for $35/yr for unlimited calls. Great for travelling as well. With the magicjack Plus, no need to keep the computer on all the time either. No complaints with VOIP.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

I use Fongo.
http://www.myownadvisor.ca/cut-rogers-went-fongo-home-phone/

4.95 per month + taxes. No contract. No cancellation fees and for a few bucks per month after buying the home phone adapter, paying the shipping costs for the home phone kit, *and porting your home phone number,* you can have a low-cost and reliable home phone as well. Plug and play and talk and save money in the process.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

brad said:


> Just use Yak or one of the other cut-rate long-distance services; it'll be tons cheaper than Bell.


Yes, Yak is a good way to go. 

You sign up with them, register all your DN (directory numbers-your telephone number) and a*ccess a local number from your cell phone to get the SECOND LD dial tone which is Yak's.*, once you are registed
(takes 3-5 business days) and then start dialing LD. 


It's a *bit confusing because the FIRST DIAL TONE YOU WILL GET. ( IF YOU punch in the 1+ number you are calling LD right away), it will be Bell's (or your phone companies dial tone) , and you will get charged for the LD call at a MUCH HIGHER PER MINUTE rate  than with Yak, typically 3.5c a minute for North America.
* This is why you need to call the local access number to get the second dial tone from Yak.

Now besides remembering to WAIT FOR THE SECOND DIAL TONE after calling Yak's local access number, you 
will also have to register your phone Numbers with them, so they can send you a monthly bill through your email. 

Not sure what can be done, if you do not have internet, as most phone companies and LD companies now only send their billing electronically to your email.
https://www.yak.ca/home-long-distance

Now if you have a mobile (cell phone) you can also use Yak LD from your cell phone to call a landline at your
LD destination. This is what I use. 

Not sure if it works Mobile to Mobile..you may have to check with Yak as there are probably restrictions on mobile use...for instance the other mobile party may be in ROAMING mode, and that isn't going to work. 

The YAK LOCAL ACCESS NUMBER to get second dial tone is indicated in this link for mobile..but you have to register with them to get your LD call to go through YAKs facilities. 
https://www.yak.ca/mobile-long-distance-rates

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The other LD company I see advertised on TV is 10-10-710 (CAZTEL Communications) and they offer a
independent LD service of any other service provider from your RESIDENTIAL LAND LINE, and this service
is currently not available on VOIP (internet phone)..well at least in my area.
You have to check to see if their service is available in your area through your local phone company. 
http://www.1010710.com/intro_en.html


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

atrp2biz said:


> For North America, we've used magicjack for years now. Can't go wrong for $35/yr for unlimited calls. Great for travelling as well. With the magicjack Plus, no need to keep the computer on all the time either. No complaints with VOIP.


Yes, I believe the MJ adapater uses the modem, which DOES has to be on ALL THE TIME.

I have a friend that uses MagicJack, and he has had some issues with it. Grade of service is one, the others are to do with his computer settings.
If these settings are not set up properly, then it will just go to announcement.
The other issues is if your internet goes down, as what happened on Labour Day with Teksavvy (which I am on). you will not get MJ, VOIP
or internet access...a bit of a bummer because my friend wanted to call his mom in Germany and he couldn't. 

He wasn't able to call her until the Teksavvy internet service for most of Ontario (certainly in the Ottawa area) was restored on Sept 2, so it can be an issue if you have to make any emergency calls when the internet is down. 

That is why I always have a backup..cellphone with WIND on a pay-as-you-go basis. Because, if your internet is down..how are you going to call your internet provider for support?


----------



## atrp2biz (Sep 22, 2010)

Modem <> Computer.

Yes, the modem has to be on, but the computer doesn't. Who turns off the modem?

For emergencies, there's always the cell phone. The MJ is great for cheap no frills North American long distance.


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

I use 10-10-229 (there are others). No need to sign up for anything. Just use it followed by 1 and the number. 2 cents/min which shows up on the regular Bell bill.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Retired Peasant said:


> I use 10-10-229 (there are others). No need to sign up for anything. Just use it followed by 1 and the number. 2 cents/min which shows up on the regular Bell bill.


Thats a Bell LD special service with that special access line.

I guess they are going after all the independent LD providers to undercut them as much as possible,
but you have your phone registered with Bell in order to use it.


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

It has nothing to do with Bell as far as I know 
http://www.1010229.ca/index2.php
Regardless, the OP does have Bell.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

Retired Peasant said:


> It has nothing to do with Bell as far as I know
> http://www.1010229.ca/index2.php
> Regardless, the OP does have Bell.


They say this plan works with cellular phones as well? Anyone used it. Also I think they have a 5 cent connection charge. I suppose that is the cost when you get an answering machine.


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

It works with home service. The cellular phone reference of 2 cents means when calling to a cell phone #.


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

There is also this: http://freephoneline.ca/


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Have decided to cancel with Bell completely and have all our services with Cocego Cable.


----------



## cashinstinct (Apr 4, 2009)

Sherlock said:


> There is also this: http://freephoneline.ca/


Pretty satisfied with this for many years.

I had some geeky issues about configuration of the hardware required, but once it's setup, it works well.

It's our only phone line at home now (since we have 2 cellphones, we can live with a "free" service that only cost us $50 in service total + $50 in hardware many years ago)


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

It is a bit of a pain in the ***, but we use a cici prepaid phone card, bought at the convenience store, to do the domestic long distance calling. No appreciable non domestic long distance, but the card works there as well. 


I program the access number into our phone, and the access code as another speed dial into the phone. With a $10 card I need to update the access code the new card requires about twice a year. The balance never expires that I can figure out, and there is no long distance plan fee on the phone bill every month. 

The land line phone is a VoIP service tied to our Primus high speed internet service over a Bell phone line. We do not have a bill for the bell plant use - primus pays that. 
I have not tried to figure out the details, but for $90 a month we have fixed line phone and high speed internet with no data caps. I don't know the throughput, but we can be watching Netflix while our two kids are doing online gaming, youtube, etc, and nothing stutters, so it is fast enough for us.


----------



## e86s54 (Mar 27, 2014)

newfoundlander61 said:


> Have decided to cancel with Bell completely and have all our services with Cocego Cable.


That's too bad. Somewhat basic Cogeco service with 100 min of CND LD is $50/mth (after the rebates expire). That's very expensive 

I currently have vMedia and it gives me unlimted CND long distance for $15/mth. Ported my number, caller ID, voicemail, etc. No contract, no rebate. Purchased my own VOIP adapter for $40 (can be used with a host of other providers).

Also my ISP is vMedia (Cogeco Hi-Speed) and my TV is IPTV via vMedia. (BTW, I don't work for or have any association with vMedia).


----------



## devankline (Feb 10, 2015)

Unlimited Canada and USA long distance would cost you not less than $15 per month. For pay per use you may get 1c/min rate. Check http://www.ontariophonecards.ca/canada.calling-cards This will show you all unlimited no contract calling plans and calling cards. I use Lyca Star PIN les calling card with 1c/min for Canada, USA and most Europe. It has no expiry and no PIN to dial. With 1c/min it cost me $2 to $3 per month for my calling needs.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Xoron said:


> You could just dump Bell and *go with a company like Teksavvy for phone* and long distance. *This is phyiscal phone line service, not VoIP, and may not be available in your area.*


Yes they offer a hard wired line for $25.08 a month + $3 a month for each of the optional features
you want. 




> Includes 911 Fee
> Includes Touch Tone Fee
> Includes 900/976 Blocking
> Includes Collect Call Blocking (from inside the Bell Network)
> ...


I have a Teksavvy TEKTALK BASIC VOIP service on my internet DSL service with them. 

You pay so much a month for the internet service, and depending on what options you want on your VOIP line, they charge from $9.95 basic to $14.95 for all the additional features. 

The VOIP line uses an ATA adapter (analog telephone adapter) to convert your analog extensions to digital format to go over your Teksavvy interner DSL Line through your internet modem. 
You have to buy the ATA adapter that from them at extra cost.

They also charge you $5 a month (free if you subscribe to Tektalk basic) for what they call a "dry loop" from the Bell office to your home. Dry loop means no dial tone from Bell, as the dialtone is provided by Teksavvy service. 

That "dry loop" is basically your old Bell telephone line that handles the DSL service.

*Caveat:*
The Teksavvy VOIP (ie: Home phone) depends on utility power for the modem and the ATA adapter.
1. If you lose the utility power, you cannot make any calls over your home line, so you need a backup
cell phone to reach out to the outside world.

2. If there is a problem with your modem, or internal phone connections, you will not be able to
call Teksavvy for help in resolving your problem unless you have a cell phone to call them.

3.I've also had some minor issues with their VOIP service.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

carverman said:


> *CLARIFICATION:*
> 
> NO it is NOT a physical hard wired phone line such as what Bell provides.
> 
> I have a Teksavvy TEKTALK BASIC VOIP service on my internet DSL service with them.


No, carve: Teksavvy offers both. They offer a physical hard wired phone line service, and they also offer VOIP (at a much lower rate). It is possible to get a hard wired phone line from Teksavvy, just look at their website: http://teksavvy.com/en/residential/phone/home-phone

The VOIP is what they call "digital home phone": http://teksavvy.com/en/residential/phone/tektalk


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

brad said:


> No, carve: Teksavvy offers both. They offer a physical hard wired phone line service, and they also offer VOIP (at a much lower rate). It is possible to get a hard wired phone line from Teksavvy, just look at their website: http://teksavvy.com/en/residential/phone/home-phone
> 
> The VOIP is what they call "digital home phone": http://teksavvy.com/en/residential/phone/tektalk


Thanks Brad..my mistake. Yes, their home phone starts at $25.08 per month + $3 a month per feature.
I will edit my previous reply.

However, if you only have one phone line for your DSL, installing a the wiring for the second phone line
into your residence may be quite expensive, as Bell would need to be called to install that.

Then there is the installation charge for the number of jacks required as well...unless you just want
another home phone service provider to replace the current one and you have other options for
internet service.


----------



## Xoron (Jun 22, 2010)

carverman said:


> Thanks Brad..my mistake. Yes, their home phone starts at $25.08 per month + $3 a month per feature.
> I will edit my previous reply.


Yep, they offer both and I have the hard wired version.


----------



## chantl01 (Mar 17, 2011)

Another option for long distance is localphone using your cell phone. Rates are about half a cent per minute:

http://www.patronized.ca/technology/localphone-long-distance/

I've tried this service and it works well at least to the U.S. and Europe. I can't speak to more exotic locales. And it's pay as you go, so no monthly fixed cost unless you choose to create a local number in another jurisdiction so your friends there can call you at a local number at your expense. Even that is $0.99 per month, so a pretty affordable option.


----------



## Brian K (Jan 29, 2011)

I switched my Cell phone to Koodo about 6 months ago. For $39.99 per month plus $5.00 per month to buy the phone (total $46.66/month - includes GST & no PST (yet)) for 2 years, I get 300MB of LTE/3G data (yeah not a lot but good enough for what I use), 300 minutes of daytime phone calls (anywhere in Canada - ie 'free' LD), unlimited evening and weekend calls (and yes this includes unlimited free LD in Canada), and unlimited incoming & outgoing texts. I never phone US or overseas so no need for a LD plan for that. I used to have a LD plan for the home phone with Telus which was an extra $6 per month for 300 minutes but cancelled this because of the basically free LD on my cell so am 'saving' that $6 per month now. Koodo is a discount cell provided owned by Telus - but Telus don't offer this type of cell plan (??). Bell also has a discount cell provider - Virgin I think. Wind is great if you are within their service zones but I'm regularly not in their area so they are not for me. I'm quite happy with Koodo as a cell service provider - and no I don't work for them either. 

I can see where the land lines are on their way out. My kids will probably never have a land line which would limit things like Magic Jack.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

I've been with Koodo for cell service for 3+ years but thinking of using WIND.

I found this deal, seems very good.
https://www.windmobile.ca/phone-plan-39

Pretty great if you travel to the States a few times per year.


----------



## Brian K (Jan 29, 2011)

I looked at Wind too as I said but when I go outside of Calgary (or outside any major city), I have to use their 'Partner' networks and there are a lot of extra charges because of their limited main coverage area - $0.15 per minute talk, $0.05 per text and $0.05 per MB of data. If you stay with their main coverage area - Wind has great pricing and probably a great way to go especially with the unlimited usage in their coverage area.

According to their coverage map - any where outside major cities (Ottawa included) is subject to their Partner rates and so is travel to the US. So yes lots of stuff is included in their $39 plan but go outside their main service area and significant extra charges can apply if you use them. 300 extra talk minutes is 300* .15= $45.00; 300 GB *.05 = $15; 500 texts = 500 * .05 = $25. Lots of extra charges if you're not careful.


----------



## Xoron (Jun 22, 2010)

My Own Advisor said:


> I've been with Koodo for cell service for 3+ years but thinking of using WIND.
> 
> I found this deal, seems very good.
> https://www.windmobile.ca/phone-plan-39
> ...


Wind is horrible in the Toronto (Downtown area). Have a family member that uses it in BC and AB, and has no complaints.

I'm ditching wind soon and will likely go with Koodoo


----------

